# To the mangosteen skeptics...



## 18523 (Aug 16, 2006)

I know the subject of Xango has been beaten to death, but I have a question for the skeptics - why all the flaming for a supplement that has many positive testimonials? MLM and hyped up marketing aside, who here has heard a personal testimonial from someone who has taken Xango or any of the other mangosteen supplements? I personally have heard that it helps for some and doesn't help for others. I see alot of skeptical posters who only research online and take what they read as gospel. But I would venture to say that most positive remarks about mangosteen are under-represented, and undervalued. Granted, most of the testimonials you see are from MLM's and shady marketers, making it easy to look past the true benefits. For those looking for a natural alternative to their ailments, it doesn't hurt to give ANYTHING a try. With the broad availability of mangosteen in its various forms, there most certainly are alternatives to buying $45 worth of juice you don't know will work for you. Did you know that you can also get mangosteen in the form of capsules, or even tea?Anyways, just wanted to get that out in the open. I have found a pretty informative mangosteen website, .www.holisticmangosteen.com, which also touches on other natural remedy information.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIMangosteen Claims, Benefits: Cures cancer, migraines, and other conditions. Bottom Line: Thereâ€™s no convincing evidence to support the claims. Full Article, Wellness Letter, February 2006: Q: Can mangosteen juice cure cancer, migraines, and other conditions, as claimed? A: No. Mangosteen marketers make far-fetched and unsubstantiated claims for their products, which are sold as â€œdietary supplementsâ€ via multi-level (network) marketing. The most promoted brand is XanGo, which comes both as a juice puree and in capsules. The juice can cost $25 or more for a 25-ounce bottle.Mangosteen (Garcinia mangostana) is a tangerine-sized tropical fruit native to Southeast Asia. Not to be confused with mango, it has a hard purple rind and white pulp inside. Laboratory studies have specifically looked at compounds in the rind, called xanthones, which seem to have some anti-cancer effects in the test tube. Mangosteen is also said to have antiseptic, antifungal, anti-inflammatory, and antioxidant activity. Marketers cite long lists of lab studies as â€œproofâ€ of mangosteenâ€™s health benefits. But there are no clinical trials, and what happens in a test tube or animal may not occur in a human. Any reported benefits in humans have been anecdotal. No one even knows if the processed fruit juice and capsules retain the potentially beneficial compounds. Whatâ€™s more, the juice is typically a mix of fruit juicesâ€"with an undisclosed amount of mangosteen in it.Bottom line: Exotic fruits and their juices are usually nutritious. But donâ€™t expect mangosteen to be a miracle cure for any disease. UC Berkeley Wellness Letter, February 2006http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...261/m/384104252


----------

